# CPU oder Mainboard kaputt?



## Chocobanana (25. März 2008)

Hi Tutorianer!

Mein Computer macht seit dem letzten Neuaufsetzen komische Sachen: Ich kann z.B. Oracle in der Version 11g nicht mehr installieren weil mir dann die CPU Last auf 100% hochsspringt und auch konstant dort bleibt. Das Lustige dabei ist, dass es vorher mit der gleichen Hardware und dem gleichen Windows funktioniert hat!? Kann es sein dass meine CPU kaputt ist?

Tjo, und mein zweiter IDE controller frisst nur noch ein Laufwerk - Kabel habe ich bereits getauscht und auch die Jumper geprüft. Steck ich z.B. das eine Kabel mit zwei Festplatten auf IDE1 dann passt alles, auf IDE2 wird nur eine Platte erkannt.

Vieleicht kann mir einer von euch über Ferndiagnose helfen, System ist jedenfalls Windows XP mit Uni Lizenz, AthlonXP2400+, 1,5GB Ram und MSI K7N2 Delta Mainboard.

Bye,
Choco


----------



## chmee (25. März 2008)

Um erstmal zu prüfen, ob Software oder Hardware solltest Du mal zB Knoppix von der CD starten und schauen, wie dort das Verhalten ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## Chocobanana (25. März 2008)

Hmm, versteh jetzt nicht ganz was ich mit Knoppix machen soll. Bis auf den Punkt den Oracle und die CPU Auslastung betrifft läuft das System ja. Wenn du mit Knoppix meinst ich sollte das IDE Problem testen --> Der eine Controller geht auch in Knoppix und Konsorten nicht.


----------



## chmee (25. März 2008)

Naja, Du postest im Hardware-Bereich und der Titel fragt nach "kaputt.."

Zum Oracle-Problem werde ich keine Hilfe sein, da kenne ich mich nicht aus. Auf der Suche nach dem gefragten Problem - CPU oder Mainboard - werde ich Dir sicherlich n paar hilfreiche Tipps geben können..

Ist der nicht-funktionsfähige Controller ein PCI-Board oder Onboard ? Im BIOS uU ausgeschaltet ? Die Festplatte/Laufwerk abgezogen, um zu überprüfen, ob es per se der Controller ist ?

Mir sind bis Dato keine CPU-Schäden bekannt, die nur unter seltsamen Koinzidenzien auftreten. Sprich, mit Programm XY habe ich 100% Auslastung deutet eher auf ein Software- als ein Hardwareproblem hin.

mfg chmee


----------

